# sortir le grand jeu



## therealradish

Ciao a tutti,
marito e moglie stanno ricordando quando hanno deciso di sposarsi,  l'uno sostiene che sia avvenuto a Marrakech, lei sostiene di no e che sia stata lei a fare la proposta. (entrambi sono poliziotti)

f - Toi, tu ne voulais pas t'engager, même pour un rendez-vous une semaine à l'avance!
m - C'est toi qui était fuyante. C'est pour ça que je t'ai sorti le grande jeu a Marrakech.
- A Marrakech, c'était un voyage de l'école de police!

Qual è il significato di "sortir le grand jeu"? Potrebbe essere "ho giocato l'asso nella manica", nel senso del matrimonio?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Corsicum

« _Sortir le grand jeux_ » c’est prendre l’option optimum pour essayer d’emporter l’adhésion de quelqu’un qui peut hésiter, mettre les grands moyens….de façon familière « mettre le paquet », ne pas chipoter.
Une entreprise ou un organisme _« sort le grand jeu »_ pour recevoir, pour emporter un contrat.
On en met plein la vue pour convaincre.
Pour recevoir on dit aussi « _mettre les petits plats dans les grand_s».


----------



## Necsus

Allora forse più che "giocare l'asso nella manica" direi semplicemente "calare/giocare l'asso", senza _manica_.


----------



## therealradish

Grazie per la risposta dettagliata!


----------



## Nunou

In generale significa "fare le cose in/alla grande"... nel senso di fare di tutto, senza lesinare su nulla, pur di stupire qualcuno / fare buona impressione ...

..._per questo ho fatto le cose in grande a Marrakech_


----------

